# Red air vents from the RS



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey everyone.

I was wondering if the red air vents are available as a spare part for a TTS. I've got the red leather already, with most of the rest of of trim stitched in red, so think it would compliment the rest of the car very well. So, if it's not prohibitively (or pointlessly...) expensive, I think it's a worthwhile mod.

This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

I believe there's a post somewhere on here already about this.
The vents are quite easy to remove as a whole, but disassembling them is a different matter. (That is, if you want to DIY the color)

The trim pieces show up for me at 45.85€ excl. VAT a piece at Audi. Not sure the program I use is still up to date, though.

Part numbers left to right, "Soul black/Catalonia Red":

8S1820901HMJ
8S1820951HMJ
8S1820903HMJ
8S1820952HMJ
8S1820902HMJ

These are parts for the TTRS, I don't believe the TT/TTS even have the red ring option.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

I'd like to do it too so let us know how you get on.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

See viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1656362

The mentioned part numbers are correct, those are of the official RS parts as they are not officially available for TT/TTS.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Do you need to prove you're an RS owner then like BMW require for M's?

Thanks for the useful info Omy and Ruuuuuu!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

So RuuTT, I assume you bought the set off the guy on the other thread?

If so how easy were they to fit?

Thanks for all help.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi will sell you anything... they have the morals of a Las Vegas $1 hooker...

You can get a reg from a dealers showroom or Audi used if pushed.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

No I sourced the vents on Ebay from Germany. Usually you can just order the parts directly at the dealer as long as you know the part numbers. Sometimes they also ask for an RS chassis nr but I don't think they will for these parts as they are not clearly RS specific (RS logo's and bumpers for example are another matter)

I didnt fit hem myself but let the dealer do it, they were making a bit of a fuss about it initially but it turned out to be very easy, took them like 15 minutes. Pop out pop in.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I've read on another thread that the red rings aren't actually separate hence you have to purchase the complete vents. However my car has the silver lacquer option which adds some silver internal bits including the rings around the air vents...I was thinking of spraying these the same colour as my car, I stuck my fingernail in-between the silver ring and the main vent & it does seem like the silver rings are separate from the main body i.e. there seems to be a gap there....when I get time I'll pull one out to have a closer look...









Sent from my Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Dino_Donis said:


> I've read on another thread that the red rings aren't actually separate hence you have to purchase the complete vents. However my car has the silver lacquer option which adds some silver internal bits including the rings around the air vents...I was thinking of spraying these the same colour as my car, I stuck my fingernail in-between the silver ring and the main vent & it does seem like the silver rings are separate from the main body i.e. there seems to be a gap there


Correct, normally the rings are part of the vents itself, the part numbers above are of the complete vents. My car came with the same silver vents as yours. I now have that set as spares.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

RuuTT said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > I've read on another thread that the red rings aren't actually separate hence you have to purchase the complete vents. However my car has the silver lacquer option which adds some silver internal bits including the rings around the air vents...I was thinking of spraying these the same colour as my car, I stuck my fingernail in-between the silver ring and the main vent & it does seem like the silver rings are separate from the main body i.e. there seems to be a gap there
> ...


If you can remove the silver rings why didn't you just remove them, spray them then refit them? Would have been a lot cheaper... :?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I am not so sure those rings can be easily removed 

I just let the dealer exchange the whole unit as I was able to source the red OEM ones (so the full units, not just the rings) for a reasonable price. Also it was the easiest process as it did not require me to get the original ones painted somewhere.

After fitment I did try to see if the rings come loose without much effort on the original silver OEM ones but that does not seem to be the case. I think they are glued on or something like that. I did not try too hard though as I did not want to risk damaging them, might sell them. So it could very well be that they do come apart if you are a bit handy (I am not) or brave (again, ..)


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

RuuTT said:


> Well I am not so sure those rings can be easily removed
> 
> I just let the dealer exchange the whole unit as I was able to source the red OEM ones (so the full units, not just the rings) for a reasonable price. Also it was the easiest process as it did not require me to get the original ones painted somewhere.
> 
> After fitment I did try to see if the rings come loose without much effort on the original silver OEM ones but that does not seem to be the case. I think they are glued on or something like that. I did not try too hard though as I did not want to risk damaging them, might sell them. So it could very well be that they do come apart if you are a bit handy (I am not) or brave (again, ..)


So I had some free time today so pulled out one of my vents and began to disassemble it. The front ring just snaps in so it was a case of pulling apart the silver ring also snapped in and I managed to remove it. So I decided to go ahead with painting them the same colour as my car (Ara Blue). The lacquer is currently drying at the mo then I will put them all back together and post photos in a separate thread...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Link to thread where I posted photos of finished job:-

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1835649


----------



## plobo7 (Jan 19, 2019)

Please somenone help:
Is it possible to remove the rings whithout removing the entire air vent?!
thank you!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dino_Donis said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am not so sure those rings can be easily removed
> ...


Absolutely fantastic job Dino - I need t odo mine now in red!

I take it you cant buy the rings separately as my paint skills aren't the best?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Plobo7 : Yes it is...


----------



## plobo7 (Jan 19, 2019)

Dino_Donis said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am not so sure those rings can be easily removed
> ...


Great work! Do you think its possible to remove them whithout take them off? Do u think we can break them easily or not?

Thanks!


----------

